# What food?



## lori+bambi (Mar 20, 2014)

What does everyone feed there puppys??


Lori n my pup bambi


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

A lot of people on here feed a high quality 5 star kibble. Many of our members feed raw/or freeze dried raw. Raw food diet requires a lot of time and attention and will require you to prepare your dogs meals at home yourself. Freeze dried raw is easier and usually comes in the form of a patty that you can buy in the freezer or the dried and packaged version. I am new to freeze dried raw and just recently added it to my dogs diet, and I love it! Kibble is the most affordable route, it's the simplest way to feed, so long as you're feeding high quality. I am currently feeding Stella and Chewy's freeze dried, and I use it as a topper over Fromm kibble. A puppy should eat atleast 3 meals per day, not including snacks. My 8 lb pups were getting 1/4 cup twice daily and now they get a little less because I sprinkle their food with Stella's. My 4.4 lb baby who's a yr old gets less kibble but more freeze dried, about a patti per day, in addition to 1/8 cup of kibble twice daily. And my youngest pups diet is similar to my 1 yr olds and she gets a smaller meal a bit before bed and she's about 6 months old and is 2 lbs 8 oz. I think you need to do some research on foods, as well as the breed. There are lots of books to read, as well as info on the internet and of ourse the members of cp. Dogfoodadvisor.com and dogfoodanslysis.com are great sites to get accurate truth on dog food. Goodluck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hey me-oh-shuh! lol 

we are huge Primal freeze dried nommers here


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> hey me-oh-shuh! lol
> 
> 
> 
> we are huge Primal freeze dried nommers here



Tihehehehe! I still need to stop by my health pet store to get my Primal Starter kit lol. I forgot it when I went there Friday :-(. And I went to my fave boutique wetnose Saturday, but they said they don't carry the kit. I will be feeding both Stella and Primal from now on. I like the idea of adding variety to the dogs diet 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lori+bambi (Mar 20, 2014)

I am from Australia where do I get it and what is it as I have never herd of it before?? My puppy eats 0.06 kgs of wet food which is I think 0.13Ibs (I'm sorry I'm not sure of Ibs) and maybe 0.02kgs of dry food ( u will probably have to look up kgs in Ibs
View attachment 45898
I have uploaded a pic of the wet food she has and it is half of one of them I guess what she eats is enough ?? 


Lori n my pup bambi


----------



## lori+bambi (Mar 20, 2014)

Could I buy this primal starter kit off the Internet I don't have this stuff in Australia?? 


Lori n my pup bambi


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

lori+bambi said:


> Could I buy this primal starter kit off the Internet I don't have this stuff in Australia??
> 
> 
> Lori n my pup bambi



I'm not sure. You'd have to go to primal.com and email them. Do you have any pet supply stores near you or pet boutiques/shops that sell food?. Which part of Australia do you live in?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lori+bambi (Mar 20, 2014)

NSW near Sydney 


Lori n my pup bambi


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I googled searched pet shops/boutiques in Sydney and a lot of places on yelp came up. I'd give these places a call if I were you. Make sure they are still in business. Also if you go to yelp and search boutiques and pet stores in your area, several will turn up.
View attachment 45906

It seems you have a Bowhouse near you. Their products are top knotch
View attachment 45914



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lori+bambi (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm near Sydney but its like 3-4 he drive hehe no pet shop where I am I have to get everything online or go to supermarket :/ 


Lori n my pup bambi


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

There are some online shops available, but you have to google them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

The food that ur feedin looks like ceasars here. Its such a poor quality food. My Dexter came with that and royal canin and may I say his poops were so rancid and huge. He even constantly puked that dark goop out several times. I think it runs like 99 cents here. Good luck on finding primal online ! <3


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> The food that ur feedin looks like ceasars here. Its such a poor quality food. My Dexter came with that and royal canin and may I say his poops were so rancid and huge. He even constantly puked that dark goop out several times. I think it runs like 99 cents here. Good luck on finding primal online ! <3



That's what I was gonna say. It does look like the equivalent of Caesars.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Have a look at Ziwi Peak, it is made in New Zealand so should be easily available in Australia. They do an air dried product (which is like jerky in texture) and canned foods, they are a great company with high quality foods. If you can't get Primal, Orijen do a freeze dried food now too.
Have a look at dogfoodadvisor.com for some quality foods. It is an American site, but some of the brands may be easily found in Australia, and it is a great place to start learning about what should and shouldn't be in dog foods.
I feed a fresh raw diet. There is a whole forum dedicated to raw feeding if you would like to learn more about it.


----------



## shamrockmommy (May 11, 2012)

I've found what works for my 4 pound Cookie is feeding ½ canned, and ½ kibble.
So she gets 1 oz canned plus 1T kibble per meal, twice a day.

The brands I use are PetGuard, Newman's Own, Fromm, Precise Naturals and similar. 

Be sure to "listen" to your sweetie to see what agrees and what doesn't. I just spent the last month trying to straighten out my dogs tummies (I have 4 and all but 1 had issues) after listening to the "5 star rated" dog food fans out there. 

I don't know what's available in your area but perhaps you can look at these foods to see if there is anything similar there. 

Good luck


----------

